# How do you put a thumbnail in this forum Greg...?



## pepesoto (May 21, 2006)

Greg: I've seen in this forum that you put some thumbnails in your posts.  How do you do that...?

En español: Greg, un saludo.  He visto que en algunos de sus posts, incluye un vista en miniatura y al hacer click en ellas se ve en tamaño normal.  ¿Como hace Usted eso...?

Thanxs in advance.... Gracias anticipadas...


----------



## doco (May 31, 2006)

You must find a place on the net to store images.  Then use the URL tags to bracket your URL to those image...


----------



## pepesoto (May 31, 2006)

Thanx Doco for the tip. It's very usefull....


----------



## Von Pookie (May 31, 2006)

If you are going to display an image, make sure it is not too large--I'd say around 300x300 at the largest.

If the image is larger than that don't display the image in the post, just link to the file. Users can then click the link to see the image and not have to wait for it to load with the thread(s).


----------



## Greg Truby (May 31, 2006)

Hola Pepe, ¿todo bien?  Bueno, si me permite contestar su pregunta pero en inglés...because I've gotten a PM or two asking the same thing, and just hadn't gotten around to putting together a "how to" post.

*How To Post Thumbnails and Pictures*

For a lot of circumstances, Colo's HTML maker or ASAP Utilities Export-as-HTML tool will get us what we want.  But there are times, say you're trying to explain something about a chart, an autoshape, a UserForm or even perhaps trying to translate _Parsnip's_ instructions on how to use MSQuery to create a _Cartesian Product_, for example, when a picture/screenshot can be quite helpful.  So here's how:

As Doco has already pointed out, you have to find somewhere to store images on the web.  I have been using www.photobucket.com and have been very pleased with it.  Photobucket uploads pretty quickly and it lets you check images in your album and click a button and it will give you the code to copy and paste into your posts for "in-line" images like so:







Photobucket also gives you code to do the "thumbnail-as-link" images like so:




_click thumbnail for a larger image_

And as Von Pookie has already pointed out, for all but fairly small images, *use of the thumbnail links is preferred* since it saves on Bill's bandwidth costs!

The other half of the equation is - of course - creating the images in the first place.  I am not an image-manipulation wizard, so there may be better ways of doing this.  I downloaded some image-handling freeware called Paint.Net that is working pretty well for me.  I use the old _PrtScn_ button (note that Alt+PrtScn captures just the active window - handy for dialog boxes and userforms) to copy the screen to the clipboard and then paste into Paint.net; crop as needed and save as a PNG file.  Upload the saved file(s) to my _Excel Images_ sub-album at PhotoBucket, check the checkbox(es); click the _Generate...code_ button at Photobucket, paste and post and voilá.

Easy as falling off a stump once you get the hang of it.


----------



## pepesoto (May 31, 2006)

Wow... so nice my post was answered for some "gurus"..... that's really a pleasure....

¡Thanxs all of you a lot for the tricks & tips...!


----------

